# Karnivool's Pedal Board Setup



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 16, 2010)

Got a chance to see karnivool last night in Dallas with my drummer. I also happen to also get a few pics of the pedal board they were using. FYI, I only gotten Andrew Goddard and Jon Stockman setup.

First its Andrew Goddards.











And the last is Jon Stockman (bass player) impressive bass pedal setup.







And a photo of me and Andrew





And my drummer with drummer Steve Judd


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice work man! I couldn't get a decent look when I saw them here in tassie due to the massive fuck off barricade on the front of the stage!


----------



## Variant (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is this not in epic pedalboard thread.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Aug 16, 2010)

I like those setups.
Very awesome INDEEEEEEEEEEEED.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 16, 2010)

EPIC Fuzz factory and Stab control.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 17, 2010)

drews had that gt3 forever now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 17, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


> drews had that gt3 forever now


 
I was just gonna say that... It's so beat up, yet still going strong.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 18, 2010)

he was using it when i was living in perth and jamming with him 10+ years ago now


----------

